

Gosling: "standards are viewed as competitive weapons rather than stabilizers" - terra_t
http://nighthacks.com/roller/jag/resource/StandardsPhases.html

======
skowmunk
so true and in some completely different areas too - the vhs-betamax wars, the
HD/Bluray.

Probably one is going to be brewed up between bluetooth/wifi direct or mebbe
its already won, before it even started.

